# Shimano Aero Brakes (9010/6810/5710)



## nemorino (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi

Does anybody use the Shimano aero brakes (Dura Ace 9010/Ultegra 6810/105 5710) on his TT or aero frame?

Are they a good choice (I've got a Trek Madone 7S with the Bontrager aero brakes but I don't like them)? 

Wich is the difference in weight between the 9010 and 6810 models (I can't find anything about it on the web)?

Thank you so much and greetings from Italy


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

They are suppose to feel smoother and more positive lever feel. EE cycle works is also making a direct mount brake to work on the madone as well as tektro.


----------



## dew4rd (Dec 17, 2012)

I've got a 2014 Madone 5.9, I'm getting the 6810's installed today actually so I will report back soon my findings


----------

